# Posenbau: Schleienwaggler



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2004)

Posenbau:

Meine Waggler für den Karpfen und Schleienansitz


Schon vor einem Jahr hab ich in einem Thread versprochen mal zu posten wie ich meine Waggler baue. 
Der Urspungslink 
Besonders Jonas (JonasH) spricht wahrscheinlich nicht mehr mit mir, denn er hat mich unermüdlich angeschrieben wo die Anleitung bleibt. Sorry Jonas, dass du so lange gewartet hast #h 

Als Ausgangsmaterial nehme ich gerne Bambus oder Reet. Oft wachsen auch Gräser am Wegesrand, die getrocknet einen stabilen Posenkörper bieten.
Wichtig ist, dass Material lange hängend im Keller zu trocknen. Wenn man es nur in die Ecke stellt, verbiegt der Stab und man kann dann damit um die Ecke angeln  







Für die Posenösen nehme ich Edelstahldraht von der Rolle (Baumarkt) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Als erstes wird das Reet mit einer feinen Eisensäge vorsichtig zurechtgesägt (nur das Material zwischen den Knoten verwenden)






Dann mit einem scharfen 2mm Metallbohrer das untere Ende ca. 2cm tief aushöhlen. Dort wird später die Öse eingeklebt.










Jetzt schleife ich den Rohling mit feinem Schleifpapier an. So ist er gleich sauber und der Lack hält dauerhafter.






Die vorgebogenen Ösen müssen saugend schmatzend in die Pose passen und werden mit 2K-Kleber eingesetzt.













Die Spitze der Pose versiegel ich auch mit 2K-Kleber






Nun gehts ans Lackieren. Ich nehme dafür wasserverdünnbare matte Acryllacke. Die trocknen sehr schnell, sind einfach in der Anwendung und lassen sich sehr gut verarbeiten. Aromatenlacke (Nitroverdünnung) brauchen erheblich länger zum trocknen und sind unverträglich mit dem 2K-Kleber. Die Stellen mit Lack und Kleber würden über Wochen klebrig bleiben.





Als erstes lackiere ich den unteren Teil der Pose schwarz (2mal). Das macht sie unempfindlich gegen das Aufprallen auf die Wasseroberfläche nach dem Wurf.






Dann die Spitze der Pose weiss lackieren (2mal)





So siehts dann aus






Jetzt lackier ich die weisse Spitze mit Revell Modellbaufarbe leuchtorange (2mal)





Posenspitze





Posenkiel






Die Pose wird als letztes zweimal mit komplett Klarlack überzogen. Das geschieht in zwei Schritten, da ich die Pose irgendwo festhalten muss. Der Lack sollte sich beim zweiten Schritt mit dem ersten etwas überschneiden. So zieht die Pose später garantiert kein Wasser. Von dem milchigen Eindruck des Klarlacks nicht täuschen lassen. Der Lack trocknet sicher hochtransparent ab.
Man kann auch in die Posenspitze eine nichttragende Spitze einkleben (inserted Waggler). Z.B. aus Bowdenzughülle aus dem Modellbau oder Rundplexiglas. Ich bevorzuge ohne Spitze, da ich oft mit hohen Ködergewichten (Wurmbündel, Teig etc) fische die das austarieren der Pose, selbst mit aufliegendem Blei, schwierig werden lassen. 


Und ab ans Wasser #h


----------



## Carphunter 76 (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

Sehr schöne Posen.

Jetzt haben wir was für den nächsten Winter.

Danke.


----------



## chinook (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

Was genau ist "Reet" und wo bekommt man das?

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## sebastian (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

wow soüfer pose !


----------



## ThomasRö (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

Sau geil die Teile...wie viel kostet es insgesamt(Material) und wie lange braucht man für eine?Gruß Thomas


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

Also die Kosten würde ich unter 1cent ansetzen. Lack und Draht reicht bestimmt für 100.000 Posen. Ehrlich.
Eine Pose ist in 20Minuten fertig. Das lackieren dauert natürlich 2 Tage. Du musst vor dem zweiten Anstrich bei den o.g. Lacken ca. 5 Stunden warten.



Reet ist eine Sumpfgrasart. Das wächst zum Beispiel an Flussufern. Der Gartenbambus liefert auch exzelentes Material.



Sebastian, dein posting hab ich nicht verstanden. Mist, bin wohl schon zu alt


----------



## René F (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

Hi Tim!

Sehen ja supergenial aus, deine Posen!
Kannst du mal GROB die Tragkraft der Posen nennen? 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich die mal nachbauen.


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

ich habe aus Reet ganz feine Waggler mit 0,8g gebaut und aus Bambus Waggler bis 6,5g. Da ist also alles möglich. Als Vergleich: die oben auf dem Bild hat 2,3g.


----------



## p_regius (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

Die Dinger sehen so sensationell aus, dass ich sie nachbauen wollte.
Mangels irgendwelchem Werkstattzubehör müsste ich allerdings alles von Grund auf kaufen (Farben, Leim, Draht, Schleifpapier, etc.), für den Gesamtpreis könnte ich mir dann wohl über 10 Posen kaufen und habs deshalb gelassen.
Trotzdem Kompliment, muss längerfristig sowieso etwas Bastelzeug zutun und werd's dann nochmal probieren.


----------



## kanalbulle (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

wow...weniger als 1 Cent !?

o.k - dann möchte ich hiermit 10 Stück bestellen ! :q 

Wohin soll ich das Geld überweisen ???

#r #6 #h


----------



## Dorschjäger (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

@ Tim
sehr schön die Bauweise beschrieben. Kompliment !

Tight lines

Dorschjäger


----------



## Angel-Ralle (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

Moin Trutta,
sehn super aus,  #r ich bau meine auch so.

@kanalbulle: selbst ist der Mann, die Winterabende sind lang und man hat mit selbstgebautem Tackle mehr Freude  ## 

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## DerStipper (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

Die Bilderfunzen bei mir nicht mehr#c kannste die neu machen wäre net|wavey: 

aber hab wie im anderen Thread schon welche gebaut aber die haben alle ne Tragkraft von unter 2gramm#c ich weißnicht was ich Falsch mache:c egal dann fang ich halt Ukulei:q :q

sind aus Bambus#c |kopfkrat


----------



## RENEHH20 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Posenbau: Schleienwaggler*

kann die Fotos auch nicht sehen überall nur rote X e !!!! Woran liegt das ?


----------

